# Beef tendons?



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Our Collie used to get these (raw). There is a local butcher that sells them fresh for super cheap.

My parents gave one to Hans yesterday and he LOVED it. Shockingly enough he swallowed it in like 10 minutes. I have no idea, as if you've seen these, they are incredibly hard/chewy when raw. I got very worried that it's a choking hazard - he was right next to us and one minute chewing happily and next minute it was gone.

No adverse effects though, maybe a bit of a larger/softer poop this morning. Happy as a clam.

Anyone feed these to their dogs? Should we cut them up?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I feed them to my adult dogs when I can get them. They are chewy when raw but my girl can gulp anything down  I wouldn't think there would be a problem feeding to a puppy. I think cutting them down in size though would increase the chances of them gulping them down.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lucky you !


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog can chew those things down in about 1 minute!  I'm sure it's fine, other than the choking hazard (as with most treats) they are digestible, so probably far safer than rawhide.

They are a great chew for dogs! I would leave them longer (don't cut them up), so the dog has to work at chewing it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both my dogs LOVE tendons, I freeze them so they last a little longer. The only issue is Delgado gets loose stools if he eats too many, 1-2 a week is plently


----------

